# Suche nach der "besten" KoWaKü



## ShaneGoozeman (31. Juli 2014)

*Suche nach der "besten" KoWaKü*

Hallo zusammen,

hab mal eben ne Frage:

welche ist die am besten kühlende KoWaKü auf die 140er Lüfter können und welche die leiseste?


Hintergrund: R9 290x Vapor-X (mit Backplate) eingebaut und von NH D14 auf NH D15 umgerüstet. Parallel die zwei Silent Wings 140er durch die Silent Wings 2 ersetzt.

Jetzt passt die Gpu nicht mehr in den 16X PCIe und der zweite 16X PCIe funzt nur wenn im ersten auch ne GraKa steckt. Folglich läuft das ganze jetzt auf 8X PCIe. (ich weiß Unterschied sind nur ca. 5%/die will ich aber auch haben 

Wenn ich jetzt also meinen ganz neuen NH D15 schon mit Verlust verkaufen muss, würde ich gerne die 140er Silent Wings 2  auf der KoWaKü verwenden, denn da wo die jetzt sind muss der Radiator hin und ich will die nicht auch noch mit Verlust gleich wieder verkaufen. 

Die Fragestellung ist so gewählt, weil ich mit der KoWaKü natürlich weder lauter noch wärmer als mit dem alten Setup werden will.

Ich hoffe Ihr habt ein paar spannende Antworten für mich.
(bitte keine Hinweise darauf wie gut ich Geld verbrennen kann)


----------



## TessaKavanagh (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche nach der "besten" KoWaKü*

Warum gehst du nicht auf den NH-D14 zurück? Denn eine "bessere" sprich Leistungsstärkere und gleichzeitig leisere KoWaKü wirst du wohl nicht finden.


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche nach der "besten" KoWaKü*

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, aber der ist erstens nur 0,5cm weniger breit und das passt dann dank der Backplate der R9 immer noch nicht und zweitens hatte ich nur 3 pin lüfter dran und das hat mich auch genervt.

Eigentlich muss sie ja nur leistungsstärker sein denn ich denke mit den Silent Wings 2 sind die Lüfter schonmal keine Lärmquelle mehr. Es geht alsoo "nur" um eine leistungsstarke und leise Pumpe.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche nach der "besten" KoWaKü*

corsair h110, mit silent wings sollte das unhörbar sein, es gibt schlechte chargen mit lauterer pumpe(wie bei anderen auch), dann sich nicht davor scheuen einfach nen rma zu machen.

die nzxt kraken x60 geht auch, ist dann auch mit bissl schnickschnack, lüfter kann man getrost wegschmeißen, wie auch bei der corsair sind hier die serien streuungen der pumpe relativ(!) stark was die lautstärke betrifft.
sind halt beide baugleich(asetec), nur die kraken hat noch ne software schnittstelle(kann auch 2 lüfter regeln) dazu und ne beleuchtete pumpe.

also am ende entscheidet das preis leistungs verhältnis:

NZXT Kraken X60

Corsair Hydro Series H110 (CW-9060014-WW)

musst du wissen was dir wieviel wert ist.

mfg


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche nach der "besten" KoWaKü*

@xXxatraush 1987  Das ist doch mal ne Top Antwort. Weist du zufällig ob die Kraken auch im Push-Pull zu betreiben ist?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche nach der "besten" KoWaKü*



ShaneGoozeman schrieb:


> @xXxatraush 1987  Das ist doch mal ne Top Antwort. Weist du zufällig ob die Kraken auch im Push-Pull zu betreiben ist?


 
klar wie die h110, musst vllt nur schrauben nachkaufen oder jeden lüfter nur mit 2 befestigen statt mit 4(mach ich so), wichtig ist auch zu wissen das die kraken und die h110 unterschiedliche lochabstände nutzen, also unbedingt am gehäuse nachmessen wie da die loch abstände sind zwischen den beiden 140mm lüftern.

beispiel bilder(maße gibts bei dne herstellern):

Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H110 Komplett-Wasserkühlung

NZXT KRAKEN X60 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 280mm

bei corsair liegen die schrauben in der mitte zwischen den lüftern etwas weiter auseinander(~2cm corsair zu ~1,5cm nzxt, von mittelpunkt zu mittelpunkt schraubenloch gemessen).
das liegt daran das corsair natürlich möchte das ihre waküs auch in corsair gehäuse gepflanzt werden, leider gibts da kein standard, also entscheiden sich die gehäuse hersteller da fließend für 2 oder 1,5cm lochabstand, wobei die tendenz zu 1,5cm geht, musst du halt am gehäuse nachmessen.

hier nen(ultra schickes eisberg 240l radiator trifft 2 corsair deltas 12s25sh@2700rpm+ 2 original deltas 1212sh@3200rpm, mein "kleines" push pull^^) bild um es zu verdeutlichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche nach der "besten" KoWaKü*

Oh. 

das ist allerdings noch sehr wichtig zu wissen...

Danke für den Hinweis. Dann muss ich wohl mal in den Cosmos Pure Black kriechen und nachmessen.

Danke danke danke


----------

